# Piss off at the ATA show



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*No problem ........*

I'm staying home to "guard the fort" too .......  

Keep up your good work, and word of mouth will carry you thru '05 ..........  

Foghorn is lookin' for wraps with "rubber chickens" on them .......... can it be done ?


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

PINTOJK, Anything can be done at A.W.U. LOL, If he wants Rubber Chickens he will get Rubber Chickens. That would be fun.LOL


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Quivers no ...........*

Stabilizer Dampers ........ I think I know where to find them .....  

Caution though ......... may cause you to Robin Hood .....


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*pics ATA show??*

Anyone from the Forum attending the ATA Show?
Pleaszze Pics...


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

..Moving to Long Island is a great way to go broke; the taxes alone are
insane.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Milsurp said:


> ..Moving to Long Island is a great way to go broke; the taxes alone are
> insane.


Who is moving to long island? I just moved from there. You are right. I lived there for 30yrs. Hunting is great but cost to much to live.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, I got stuck at home to. The boss needed me to work.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Never heard of any archery related things like RUBBER chickens...

However, you will be very pleased to know that in the 1970's, there was a release aid manufacturered that was called, of all things, the SUPER CHICKEN!

No, I'm NOT KIDDING....this is true....I even shot one for a very, very short time....shot just fine....but didn't CLUCK or eat feed, hahahaha.

field14


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Field14Dude ........*

Rubber Chickens definately IMPROVE your game .....  

Maybe I'll send you and Pro1 sample prototypes after the ATA for testing...........


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*have they matured*



foghorn said:


> Rubber Chickens would be really cool.
> 
> Now all I have to get is a rubber chicken quiver. I wonder if there would be a market for those  probably not
> 
> Thanks guys


hello dietmar york county is having a shoot in may.it is going to be marked yardage.we well have to go.as long as the exec. has matured enough to let you shoot.is grey eagle in charge.I think it is a public event and legally they cant stop you.what do you think.It will be fun.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*bring your chicken*



cheaplaughs said:


> hello dietmar york county is having a shoot in may.it is going to be marked yardage.we well have to go.as long as the exec. has matured enough to let you shoot.is grey eagle in charge.I think it is a public event and legally they cant stop you.what do you think.It will be /QUOTE]DIETMAR congrats on your trip to louisville you did great its what we all dream off.are you shooting at caledon this weekend. let me know


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

hello dietmar york county is having a shoot in may.it is going to be marked yardage.we well have to go.as long as the exec. has matured enough to let you shoot.is grey eagle in charge.I think it is a public event and legally they cant stop you.what do you think.It will be /QUOTE]DIETMAR congrats on your trip to louisville you did great its what we all dream off.are you shooting at caledon this weekend. let me know 
Today 02:02 PM


----------

